# Start up cost---- Tanks--????



## Gary Max (Jul 12, 2012)

I am wanting to buy a Mig welder and started looking at the total cost of setting the welder up. Stopped by the nearest gas supply and they want $350.00 per tank---- this is for buying a full tank. Heck if I want to run a two tank system I am looking at $700.00.
My wallet aint to happy about these #'s. Is this expensive????


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes and No - depends on what size the cylinders were? Did you check On renting cylinders? I used to rent four cylinders, three were 122 cubic foot size and one was a medium acetylene. If I remember correctly these ran about 14 bucks a month plus contents. When I used to run thru them quite often it was not to bad, and could always return them when empty. I finally decided to buy some "customer owned" sized sets and these cost me about 150 bucks per cylinder!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 12, 2012)

I bought my mig cylinders from Tractor Supply.  They are as cheap as anybody anymore and can be exchanged on a Sunday too.  I think I paid around 250 for a bottle and the gas to get started.  It was the largest bottle they had at the time.  Be prepared for the price of gases to continue to rise again this year too.  Last I looked it was around 60 bucks to fill a bottle.  Used to be much cheaper, but now everybody in the TSA has to get paid too.  Good luck, and look around 700 bucks is way too much.  Also if you have decent credit you can lease a larger bottle from the local supplier too.
Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like I need to shop some more. I aint much on leasing or renting anything.


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 12, 2012)

The one thing to consider when buying cyliners is if you do not use them for long periods (say five years or so) then it may be hard to get them refilled as they have to be hydrostatically tested periodically. If you swap them in during a refill and the supplier simply provides you with another cylinder than chances are this will not be an issue. However many years ago (35 or better and man where did time go) when you owned a customer owned set you got your same set re-filled and most suppliers would test them when due for free!


----------



## randyjaco (Jul 12, 2012)

I buy my cylinders off of CL. I got a full 250 cf oxygen bottle with a recent hydro stat for $100 two weeks ago. If I find a bottle with a past due hydrostat, I can usually get it for scrap value. A fresh hydro stat at the service is only @ $50. Just be careful that there is no name on the owner's ring. BTW, the local suppliers frequently just judishishly grind off the names of defunct owners. Many of the companies on those rings have been defunct for years.

Randy


----------



## David (Jul 12, 2012)

One thought, consider buying the smaller bottles and if you have a big job, rent a larger bottle for a short period.  Most LWS will do this if you have an account.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 12, 2012)

I have 2 75/25 and 2 Argon with the other bottles I have a total of 27 bottles. Most were given to me and I got a few for scrap price.

I got the Hydro Stat done for free! It pays to have friends in high places.

Paul


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 12, 2012)

Old Iron said:


> I have 2 75/25 and 2 Argon with the other bottles I have a total of 27 bottles. Most were given to me and I got a few for scrap price.
> 
> I got the Hydro Stat done for free! It pays to have friends in high places.
> 
> Paul



Paul, might you remember way back when as long as you bought the content gas from a supplier, the cylinder was used at no charge! Oh the good old days where pleasing customers and simply making a profit was satisfactory instead of the heck with everyone and just making a killing all of the time now! Of course mostly everyone only worked five days a week back then and all the stores closed if not by mid day on Saturday at least by late afternoon and all were closed on Sunday.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 12, 2012)

Can a nitrogen tank be used for 75/25 or once they are filled with one gas that's it?

What size welder you looking for?


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 12, 2012)

Charley I want one of the new auto set migs---something like Esab 210 or a Miller 180


----------



## Metalmann (Jul 12, 2012)

November X-ray said:


> Paul, might you remember way back when as long as you bought the content gas from a supplier, the cylinder was used at no charge! Oh the good old days where pleasing customers and simply making a profit was satisfactory instead of the heck with everyone and just making a killing all of the time now! Of course mostly everyone only worked five days a week back then and all the stores closed if not by mid day on Saturday at least by late afternoon and all were closed on Sunday.




I'm not Paul, but I surely remember those days well. Too bad they are gone for good.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 12, 2012)

The good old days are really gone and have been gone for at least 30 years.

Paul


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 15, 2012)

Tank update--- talked with the folks over at TSC this morning---- I want two tanks----one Oxygen and a Argon tank. They are talking about $700.00 for the set. I also did a CL search and there aint any tanks within 250.00 miles of me. Looks like I keep hunting. I am thinking I want to go with the TSC Thoroughbred tanks, they look like the best over all deal.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 15, 2012)

Gary,
I have been very happy with my thorough bred tanks, and the capability to exchange on Sundays makes running out of gas on a weekend a minor inconvenience rather than a disaster.  Keep track of your ownership papers because I have heard some folks have issues, but I have never had an issue with either of my local TSC's.  I can also switch back and forth between 75/25 and pure argon and any other gas as long as the tanke values are the same.  That I think depends a lot on the store and how the management implements tha gas exchange system.  Mine strongly supports that so I have the fortune of getting support all of the time.  Plus I have never had to pay for a tank hydro either.  Just another perk and it makes the local Airgas and Praxair be more competative too.  Good luck and hope it works out well for you also.
Bob


----------



## Splat (Jul 15, 2012)

Gary, I don't know how much welding you intend to do but for the home shop I wouldn't get anything smaller than a 55cu tank. We had a helluva hard time getting anyone to refill/swap our 40cu Tri-mix so we bit the bullet and upgraded to a 55cu. Now it's easy to swap with just about any welding supply place and the cost is only a few dollars more than the 40. Don't know how it is elsewhere but this is in New Jersey.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 15, 2012)

Gary,
As an aside to the tank thread, what welder have you been considering?  If your budget allows you might want to avoid the inexpensive 110V wire welders  since they aren't really suitable for much besides sheet metal.  I have a MM 210 with a 3035 spool gun and do .035 solid and flux wire as well as mig alluminum with the spool gun and pure argon.  The diff in price for even the Hobart 230 or the Millers/lincolns are well worth the capability.  Anf the domestic units have nearby service centers who will get your stuff back quick if you have a warranty need.  The imports are still suffering from some serious durability and engineering issues that makes shipping warranty units back to Cali cost prohibitive over time.  Just a thought.....
Bob


----------



## Tony Wells (Jul 15, 2012)

Normally, I don't care much about country of origin, and have little to say about it. BUT, in the case of machinery, you can nearly always rework an import to get acceptable quality work off of it, if you are willing to spend the time cleaning and aligning, possibly upgrading bearings....thinks like that. With a cheap welding machine, there's not a lot you can do to make it substantially better, and therefore a better machine. I have to draw the line on most of the low level import welding machines. I believe a person would be far, far better off waiting and saving for a heavier, second hand machine from a reputable maker who can support you with advice and service when/if necessary, locally when possible.

Tanks aren't that expensive here. At least I don't believe so. I bought mine some time back and don't remember what I paid, but it sure wasn't $350 per, that I remember. There's a lot of welding business in East Texas, so maybe the volume is helping keep the prices down. There is also a lot of competition in the suppliers. That helps too.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Jul 15, 2012)

Gary, if you want to drive to Indiana you can get a good deal from this guy http://terrehaute.craigslist.org/tls/3129607689.html

Search on 
http://www.searchtempest.com/result...1&category=8&subcat=sss&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max

Adjust to where your willing to drive.  Ebay has a bunch too.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jul 15, 2012)

I use Indiana Oxygen Co for all my welder purchases except my Hypertherm.  Those folks are great.  They have about the best no haggle prices around, ship to your door for NO Charge freight on 99% of their stuff and back up the warranty if you have any issues.  They carry Miller, Thermal Arc and Lincoln as well as Smith and Harris.  All round good folks and always eager to please when I was buying a lot of equipment a few years ago.  IIRC the last Miller I bought was the MM210 and it cost me 1377 from IOC and retail was around 1700 with an average of 1500 in the shops.  Don't hold me to those too closely, but I think that was where I ended up on the wire machine.  Look up Welding Supplies at IOC on the web and Ebay.  Their banner is a green and white checkered flag type pattern. Worth a look if you haven't commited already.  They drop ship from Millers wharehouse in Atlanta and have it to you in about 3 days where youre at I believe.
Bob


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 16, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Gary, if you want to drive to Indiana you can get a good deal from this guy http://terrehaute.craigslist.org/tls/3129607689.html
> 
> Search on
> http://www.searchtempest.com/result...1&category=8&subcat=sss&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max
> ...



Thanks Charley---- that would be a 600 mile drive-----after I figure out the cost and time it would not really help much. Transportation  cost has become a real big deal these days. I will keep hunting around.


----------



## Splat (Jul 16, 2012)

Definitely agree with avoiding the 110v machines. I know guys that have went 110v only to have to buy a 220v machine down the road because the 110 wouldn't do what they thought it could. I've got a Lincoln Electric Sp-175+ (220v) and love it. It handles everything we've asked of it and I wouldn't go with anything smaller.


----------



## rickard (Jul 16, 2012)

Man I own my B Tanks for the simple reason 12 months rent and you could have bought them. and since I got weeks/months on end w/o using:whistle: my torch Why pay rent on tanks that are just laying under my bed ?


----------



## November X-ray (Jul 16, 2012)

Sometimes renting can be beneficial, such as a tax deduction when outright owning may only allow short term depreciation (I usually buy high and sale low anyways so it doesn't matter).

Gary have you checked with your local welding supply and see if they have any "deals" for new customers?


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 16, 2012)

The one and only local welding supply is the same cost as TSC. The only real difference is there are 1200 TSC's and I can swap the tanks at any one of them 7 days a week. I even tried talking the local guy into a deal if I bought my mig off them also----- they really didn't care one way or the other.


----------

